# Hoyt GMX riser with non Hoyt ILF limbs



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with the Hoyt GMX riser and ILF limbs from other manufacturers? I'm looking at a gmx but I would like to try some Samick limbs with it and have no idea how they will go.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I shot some WINEX limbs on a Helix a few years ago-worked fine

I have all sorts of combinations in my club-including GMX being used with SF, WW and Samick Limbs-no problems


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheers Jim! :thumbs_up

I'm finally taking some of my own advice and buying a decent riser and putting some cheaper limbs on for the moment.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I tend to buy cheaper limbs for beginners needing LW limbs-such as whatever my good friends at Lancaster have on sale or close out-SF, Samick Privilege etc. In 15 or so years of coaching I have had maybe three sets break-generally after thousands of arrows and a kid dry fires a bow. but for a beginner they aren't going to tell the difference between F7 limbs and 100 dollar samicks. I note the only NEW Limbs I have seen blow up in person are a set of F3 (admittedly owned by a boy who shoots tons of arrows a week and Hoyt replaced them ASAP), another set of Hoyts at US Nationals, a set of Borders custom made for a guy using an RX hoyt riser, and some earlier honeycomb then top of the line WW. 

bottom line-I haven't seen much difference in durability issues between cheap limbs and top of the line.

I also tell my students NOT to buy limbs for at least a year-they can use the stuff we have until they work up to proper weight. Now if they want to buy a good ILF riser that is fine


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Jim C said:


> admittedly owned by a boy who shoots tons of arrows a week


I shoot a lot too but what is limiting me is the $$ atm. I'm getting back into recurve and thought I would treat myself. Last bow was a Winstar 2 with Winstorm limbs and it shot very nice. I was looking at a RX but I'm not sure if I want to be 'locked in' so to speak. A RX + Hoyt Formula Excel limbs or a GMX with some Samick/SF carbon/woods is all I can afford.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I tested a GMX riser with SKY and Samick limbs last year and they both worked fine.

John


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Cheers John! What about GMX vs RX?


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

i shoot at a college club and we were just having a discussion about this. 

between a gmx and an rx/hpx, we recommend the gmx for people who want to move up in poundage. the ilf limbs are cheaper and allow for more poundage changes because of that. the stability and noise improvements from the rx/hpx mean nothing to someone who's just starting. on the other hand, we do have a few people shooting rx's who have practice for about a year on the club's higher end equipment.

personally i shoot a gmx with samick universal limbs. the samick universal limbs are 36# and they're what i use for indoor competitions. when i go to outdoor, however, i use a set of hoyt 990tx since they're much smoother and are better overall when i need the precision for outdoor


----------



## tkaap (Nov 30, 2009)

I shoot a GMX with PSE X-pressions (Win & Win manufacture) without any problems. Well, the bow doesn't have any problems, anyway... 

-T


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

icehaven said:


> personally i shoot a gmx with samick universal limbs.





tkaap said:


> I shoot a GMX with PSE X-pressions (Win & Win manufacture) without any problems.


Ok, so compatibility isn't a issue for the gmx by the sound of it, which is excellent! 




icehaven said:


> stability and noise improvements from the rx/hpx mean nothing to someone who's just starting.


Since I got more serious about my compound shooting I've lost a lot of skill with a recurve so I'm pretty much starting again. I don't think the GMX will hold me back will it?



tkaap said:


> Well, the bow doesn't have any problems, anyway...


Lol! 

Anyway, cheers icehaven & tkaap! I'm just that little closer pulling the trigger on the GMX riser. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Another question, do you think Hoyt will discontinue limbs that are not 'formula' anytime soon?


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

Destroyer said:


> Another question, do you think Hoyt will discontinue limbs that are not 'formula' anytime soon?


hope not :O but i wouldn't be completely surprised since the formula limbs are doing extraordinarily well.

and there's nothing that will really hold you back. the more expensive stuff has easier adjustments, but a bow is a bow and a world class archer can shoot any rise he or she chooses.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

icehaven said:


> a world class archer can shoot any riser he or she chooses.


True.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Destroyer said:


> Another question, do you think Hoyt will discontinue limbs that are not 'formula' anytime soon?


I don't think that even Hoyt could be that short sighted. It would be a marketing disaster, archers would leave the brand in droves.

TAO


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I've shot GMX with W&W winact, winex, apecs prime, Samick masters', extreme's, MK Korea vera's, Kaya vperf's, and some others I can't remember with absolutely zero issues.

I didn't shoot it with any Hoyt limbs, though. But why would I as there are better option available.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Another question, do you think Hoyt will discontinue limbs that are not 'formula' anytime soon?


Honestly, who cares if they do? Hoyt's ILF limbs are poor performers at best, and overpriced compared to other brands. When looking at entry to mid-level ILF limbs for students, I always show them the Hoyt ILF limbs out of fairness, but they never choose them in the end.

Thankfully, Hoyt has produced the mid-level limbs in thier new formula system, so an archer has some choices there without breaking the bank.

John


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

John - 

Correct, most shooters I know are using Hoyt ILF risers and anyone else's limbs (I've been really impressed with the SF limbs). The problem is that if they stop making the ILF (or HDS) limbs, they will also stop making the risers. Wouldn't be their first bone-head move. Unfortunately, my experience with other entry level risers hasn't been as favorable as yours. 

BTW - I might be a little more blunt about it, I tell my students to avoid Hoyt limbs, if at all possible. Never thought I'd say this, but the newer Korean offerings shoot (IMHO) even better than the vintage Hoyt stuff, smoother and quicker per pound.

Chris - don't bet the farm on that, lol. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

I also shoot GMX with X-pression limbs-no problems.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I`m just going to put my hoyt formula rx up for sale don`t use it enough... right hand 25 inch with short 40 lb f4 limbs no sight or rest little use ... orange in colour looking for $950 complete or might sell riser alone ....have limb and riser bags as well


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

zal said:


> I've shot GMX with W&W winact, winex, apecs prime, Samick masters', extreme's, MK Korea vera's, Kaya vperf's, and some others I can't remember with absolutely zero issues..





engtee said:


> I also shoot GMX with X-pression limbs-no problems.


All the research I have done has shown the same thing. Cheers zal, engtee. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up




limbwalker said:


> Honestly, who cares if they do?


I do to a point, if I buy some 990TX Carbons for the GMX and they fail, will hoyt make me a new pair if they have been discontinued?



limbwalker said:


> Hoyt's ILF limbs are poor performers at best, and overpriced compared to other brands.


Do the Hoyt 990TX Carbons fail into the 'poor performers' or 'overpriced'? Certainly expensive. 




CLASSICHUNTER said:


> I`m just going to put my hoyt formula rx up for sale don`t use it enough


Why?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Destroyer said:


> Do the Hoyt 990TX Carbons fail into the 'poor performers' or 'overpriced'? Certainly expensive.


Yes to both!


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

grantmac said:


> Yes to both!


Not as fast then? How much slower?



Btw, I meant 'fall into'. My fingers don't speak good lol!


----------



## rei14 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm shooting a gmx with w&w apecs prime limbs


----------

